# DISH to Premier Dedicated 4K Channel with Planet Earth II



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Beginning on February 18, DISH customers with Hopper 3 and a UHD TV will be treated to BBC America’s latest installment of its _Planet Earth_ series (_Planet Earth II_) in glorious 4K resolution. Narrated by Sir David Attenborough, DISH plans to simulcast the series on several standard HD channels (including BBCA, AMC, and SundanceTV). BBC America will continue to offer viewings of the show every following Saturday (through March 25th). 

DISH is using _Planet Earth II_ to launch its first dedicated 4K channel, and is concurrently running a BBC America promotion that gives all subscribers full access to the series’ HD and 4K broadcasts for free.

The original _Planet Earth_ was released on Blu-ray during 2007. Its jaw dropping visuals (not to mention enrichment and educational depth) offer hours of reference material, loaded with crystal clear aerial footage made possible by a filming stabilization technique called Cineflex. One can only imagine how incredible the latest iteration will look as it presents nearly 4-times the resolution muscle of the original.

“It’s been more than 10 years since the world was first wowed by the original _Planet Earth_, and the second installment promises to deliver unmatched detail in crystal clear 4K resolution,” said Vivek Khemka, DISH executive vice president and chief technology officer. “We’ve heard our customers ask for more 4K content, so we’re making every effort to deliver this programming to households as its availability grows.”

BBCA President, Sarah Barnett, commented: “The breathtaking visuals in _Planet Earth II_ are nothing short of astounding. We are delighted to partner with DISH in bringing audiences this groundbreaking series in 4K, allowing viewers to get even closer to some of Earth’s most incredible creatures and gorgeous landscapes.”

Fans of the first _Planet Earth_ series will be happy to know that _Planet Earth II_ promises to offer another stunning look at our planet. Using cutting-edge camera stabilization along with remote recording and aerial camera drones, the series explores the intricacies of Earth’s amazing natural landscapes such as jungles, mountains, and deserts, and human-made cities. Viewers will also be treated to lots of up-close footage of animals in action. The soothing of voice of Sir David Attenborough paired with music by veteran composure Hans Zimmer are sure to make the experience complete.

DISH customers should look for Planet Earth II on channels 540 (4K) and 135 (HD). 


_Image Credit: BBC America
_


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I ll have to check it out.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Definitely want to see the sequel! I bet it'll be every bit as riveting as the first. :bigsmile:


----------



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

Another reason for me to leave xfinity


----------

